

iOS Apps Can Now Be Transferred From One Developer to Another - Zaheer
http://blog.zaheer.me/2013/06/apps-can-now-be-transferred-from-one.html

======
kennywinker
Free idea: App Roulette. Everybody puts in one app of roughly equal monthly
income. Spin the wheel, everybody gets something new and fun to work on. Great
for getting rid of those old apps that make too much money to get rid of, but
aren't something you want to actively develop.

Just pm me stock when your MVP gets funded.

~~~
adamnemecek
Alternative name: Legacy code roulette :-). Not working with enough legacy
code in your day job? Is your code lacking all those hacks that codebases
accumulate only after having changed hands between tens of developers? Is your
codebase documented too well? Use Legacy code roulette!

~~~
DustinCalim
Haha

------
Zaheer
Been waiting a long time for this. This definitely heats up the App
acquisition marketplace. There are a lot of companies in this space already
but one that's funded by Mark Cuban:
[https://www.apptopia.com/](https://www.apptopia.com/)

[http://www.crunchbase.com/company/apptopia](http://www.crunchbase.com/company/apptopia)

------
minimax
The whole of iTunes Connect could use a refresh. Sales reports from the
previous day are often delayed by several hours, and there isn't any good way
to hook optimization tools into your app's App Store page.

------
hkarthik
This is awesome. One of the primary reasons many people had to setup an LLC or
something similar to ship a paid app was because you couldn't easily transfer
later for tax purposes. Glad to see they removed this!

------
jckay
After 200+ Apptopia developers email'ed Apple, and after 15+ months of hustle
its finally possible!

~~~
BenSS
Hah, I just mused on Twitter about how it would effect Apptopia! Great to
hear.

------
yuriz
Woah, finally! Congrats to guys from Apptopia and to developers who are about
to sell apps there!

------
Moto7451
God this will make contracting & hackathons so much easier. I can build the
App on my account and send it off to theirs after it's the code is stable,
approved, and launched. No more futzing around in other people's accounts.
Fantastic.

------
ashbrahma
This is huge for smaller developers that are interested in selling their apps.
Send me a note if you are interested in selling. Email in my profile.

------
k-mcgrady
This is huge. I sold an app to another company several years ago (very small
deal) but had to continue distributing it for them because Apple had no way to
transfer ownership.

------
benguild
Finally. This was absolutely necessary, and has been a shocking barrier to App
Store developers until now.

------
gridmaths
You mean developers are allowed to share code ?

~~~
kennywinker
No, it means developers can transfer the _app_. That means all the stats,
rankings, reviews, and users.

You could always sell someone the rights and code for your app, but there was
no way to move it to a different account so they retained ownership. You had
to either re-submit the app, or give them your developer account. Both came
with massive downsides.

------
benguild
Finally!

